# Offener Brief an die Redaktion und Computec



## Zekol (1. April 2014)

Liebe Redaktion, Liebe Computec Verlagsgruppe,

ich möchte mich mit diesem offenen Brief an Sie wenden.

Vorwort:

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen das ich niemanden persönlich Beleidigen oder etwas Unterstellen möchte. Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass viele der von mir angesprochenen Sachverhalte eher im Management zu suchen sind als in der Redaktion selbst. Natürlich gebe ich hier nur meine persönliche Meinung wieder. Weiterhin weise ich darauf hin das ich kein „Fan Boy“ von irgendeiner Marke bin und verbaue in allen von mir gefertigten PC´s seit 1996 alle Marken von Intel, AMD, Nvidia usw. nach dem Preisleistungsprinzip.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun muss ich leider seit Monaten feststellen, dass die PCGH bei mir einen faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt. Ich freue mich immer wenn die neue Ausgabe im Briefkasten liegt, aber die hälfte des Heftes kann man leider getrost überblättern.

Überspitzt frage ich mich ob die Zeitung nicht unter der Rubrik 100% Werbefinanziert zu vermarkten ist. Immer wieder lese ich in einzelnen Artikeln: ….wurde uns freundlicherweise von Firma XYZ zur Verfügung gestellt, ….ist bei Firma XYZ zu erwerben. Es sind auch meistens immer dieselben 3 Firmen(Onlineshops). Über einen vertreibt man sogar seine eigenen PCGH PC´s. Für mich ist das massive Schleichwerbung. (Nach § 4 Nr. 3 Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG).)

Warum habe ich das Gefühl wenn ich die PCGH in Händen halte oben links nach 4 weißen Buchstaben auf rotem Grund zu suchen? Reißerische Artikelankündigungen (vor allem bei Onlineartikel die Inhaltlich nicht zusammenpassen) stechen hervor. Die Website selbst ist ohne Werbeblocker kaum zu ertragen.

Als ich die neue PCGH 05/2014 aus dem Briefkasten fischte lass ich zuerst auf dem Cover „32 Seiten Gratis-Extra!“. Toll möchte man meinen. Nun betrachtete ich das noch Verpackte Heft im Querschnitt und fragte mich wo die 32 Seiten hin sein sollen. So Richtig dick nach Jubiläum sieht das ja nicht aus. Das Heftchen im A5 Format (was nach Adam Riese 16 A4 Seiten entspricht) purzelte mir beim Blättern entgegen und verursachte im Zusammenspiel mit dem Cover nur Kopfschütteln.

Ich kahm neulich in die Verlegenheit mir die Computerbild kaufen zu müssen (wegen Coupon Code für Norton Security Suite). Das „Wurstblatt“ hat auch ein Spiel auf DVD UND die Coupon Codes für brauchbare Software, ist genauso „dick“ wie PCGH und die Artikel fast genauso „flach“…kostet aber nur 4,50€. Warum ziehen dann die Preise bei PCGH an und warum wird über die hohen kosten gejammert? Die getestete Hardware wird ja wohl dem Anschein nach von „Firmen gestellt“. 

Warum werden neuerdings fast monatlich Sonderhefte rausgeworfen (außer dem Grund, um den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen)? Sowas war vor 10 Jahren schon mal ein Trend, der dankbarer weise in den letzten Jahren weniger wurde.

 Als Abonnent der Zeitung fühle mich ich betrogen. Entweder Ihr verwurstet darin schon geschriebene Artikel aus den „alten“ Heften und betreibt Artikel-Recycling (dann könnte man die Sonderhefte den Abonnenten als PDF kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellen), oder es handelt sich um neue „Exklusive“ Artikel für die ich als Abonnent nochmal Extra zahlen soll. Wie auch immer, das hinterlässt einen faden Beigeschmack. 


Auch die Qualität der Artikel leidet in meinen Augen seit Monaten. Die hälfte des ohnehin dünnen Heftes nimmt Werbung und übergroße Bilder ein. Die eigentlichen Artikel wiederholen sich ständig und werden bis zum erbrechen Ausgereizt. Man bekommt den Eindruck die Entwicklung im IT-Bereich ist stehen geblieben und euch gehen die Themen aus.

Tests von 6 Netzteilen hier, von 8 Mainboards da und ab und an wiedermal 4 Grafikkarten. Wie am Fließband, man bekommt den Eindruck als ob der arme Redakteur eine Quote von getesteten Produkten erfüllen muss. Inhaltlich ist dies so langweilig das man falls tatsächlich ein Kauf ansteht die Hefte des letzten Jahres zusammensuchen muss und eigentlich gleich zu der Auswertungstabelle vorblättert.

Was ist aus den Innovativen Artikeln geworden? Firmeneinblicke, bei wem köchelt was in der Entwicklungsküche? Was haben wir in den nächsten Jahren zu erwarten? Wo bleibt der Journalismus aus der Anfangszeit der PCGH? Der Artikel Kühlung 2.0 (05/2014) ist ein Schritt in die Richtige Richtung, da hat sich jemand Gedanken gemacht. 




Warum wird Nvidia so massiv „beworben“? Beispiel gefällig?

Nvidia bringt Gsync….toll. Das ist die Zukunft, das setzt sich durch und jeder muss es haben. Zahlreiche Tests von überteuerten Monitoren in der PCGH. Ganze Extra Artikel werden dafür ausgegeben. Das ist in Ordnung, es wird über eine neue Technik berichtet.

ABER was ist mit Freesync? Mehr als Randnotizen fand ich dazu nicht. Kein Artikel zum offenen Standard, Keine Tests wie man es eventuell nutzen kann, wie weit die Entwicklung fortgeschritten ist. Nichts.

Beispiel 2:

Mantle. AMD reagiert auf die bitten der Software Industrie und entwickelt eine neue API. Darüber wird auch löblicher weise berichtet, allerdings mit dem Beigeschmack „Das geht nur auf AMD, das ist keine offener Standard, dass setzt sich nicht durch“. Nur zur Anmerkung: Gsync und Physx sind auch kein offener Standard (obwohl das bei Physx technisch kein Problem darstellen würde).

Durch AMD´s Reaktion mit Mantle wurde Nvidia und Microsoft erstmal nach Jahren dazu genötigt sich zu bewegen. Dazu ist Mantle, wie auch der neuen „Supertreiber“ von Nvidia nicht an Windows 8 oder im fall von Directx12 an (vermutlich) Windows 9 gebunden.

Mich würden auch andere Meinungen zu dem Thema Interessieren. Vielleicht bin ich ja zu alt geworden und Ü30 ist nicht mehr die Zielgruppe.

Live long an prosper


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. April 2014)

Zekol schrieb:


> Ü30 ist nicht mehr die Zielgruppe


 
Damit hast du leider all die Fragen beantwortet. Das sieht man auch an dem Durchschnittsalter im Forum und der Call of Duty Generation.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. April 2014)

Zekol schrieb:


> Überspitzt frage ich mich ob die Zeitung nicht unter der Rubrik 100% Werbefinanziert zu vermarkten ist. Immer wieder lese ich in einzelnen Artikeln: ….wurde uns freundlicherweise von Firma XYZ zur Verfügung gestellt, ….ist bei Firma XYZ zu erwerben. Es sind auch meistens immer dieselben 3 Firmen(Onlineshops). Über einen vertreibt man sogar seine eigenen PCGH PC´s. Für mich ist das massive Schleichwerbung. (Nach § 4 Nr. 3 Gesetz gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb (UWG).)


 
Ganz so ist es nun auch nicht. PCGH wird in der Hinsicht nicht gesponsert, viele Hersteller stellen ihr Produkte zum Testen zur Verfügung, diese wandern allerdings meistens durch mehrere Redaktionen und dürfen nicht behalten werden. So habe ich letztens eine Grafikkarte testen dürfen die schon bei hardwareluxx und PC-Welt getestet wurde, auch ich werde sie weiter schicken. Trotzdem bedankt man sich beim Hersteller, das ist einfach eine Sache der Höflichkeit.
Für viele kleinere Hardwareseiten ist es schlicht unmöglich die getestete Hardware selbst zu kaufen, ich denke bei der PCGH wird dies nicht viel anders aussehen. Das PCGH seine eigenen Produkte in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Onlineshop verkauft, finde ich halb so wild, wenngleich die PCs nicht die tollsten sind. PCGH "entwickelt" zum Beispiel auch eigene Produkte, so besitze ich zum Beispiel einen Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition.

Das ist meine Ansicht zu diesem Punkt, ich denke nicht jeder hat eine Vorstellung davon wie es hinter den Kulissen abläuft, auch ich kenne nur die internen Vorgänge von der Seite wo ich teste


----------



## slaper688 (1. April 2014)

Ich stimme Zekol zu als pcgh zum ersten mal auf dem Markt kam hab ich mir das Heft jeden Monat gekauft nur in den letzten 4 Jahren nicht mehr es reicht einmal im Jahr . Tausend Graka Tests die keiner braucht ob von Asus oder den anderen Herstellern es tut sich nicht viel . Die Information hat sehr nach gelassen leider es war in den ersten Jahren ein Heft mit der Note 1 heute würde ich sagen eine 4


----------



## naruto8073 (1. April 2014)

*Zekol*
Das mit der Werbung im Heft finde ich auch Übertrieben. 
Genau deshalb hab ich kein Abo abgeschlossen. ( ich will mehr Infos für mein Geld und keine Bunte Bilder )
Lieber schaue ich es mir im Kiosk an, und wenn's gefallt wird es auch gekauft.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. April 2014)

slaper688 schrieb:


> Ich stimme Zekol zu als pcgh zum ersten mal auf dem Markt kam hab ich mir das Heft jeden Monat gekauft nur in den letzten 4 Jahren nicht mehr es reicht einmal im Jahr . Tausend Graka Tests die keiner braucht ob von Asus oder den anderen Herstellern es tut sich nicht viel . Die Information hat sehr nach gelassen leider es war in den ersten Jahren ein Heft mit der Note 1 heute würde ich sagen eine 4


 
Die Grafikkarten- Test's die du nicht brauchst machen ohne Ende Arbeit beim erstellen, zumal nur Mittelwerte genutzt werden, also eigentlich jeder Test mit jeder Karte 5x durchgeführt und protokolliert wird. Das als unnütz hin zu stellen ist schon eine Frechheit. Im selben Post schreibst du "Die Information hat sehr nachgelassen", aber was dich nicht interessiert liest du ja auch nicht... Sinnlose / Inhaltlose Kritik, kauf dir ne Bravo.


----------



## Lexx (1. April 2014)

> Ich ka*h*m neulich in die Verlegenheit (hier ist ein Interpunktuationsfehler (sic!)) mir die Computerbild kaufen zu müssen (wegen (hier fehlt der unbestimmte Artikel des Neutroms im Dativ (sic!)) Coupon Code*s* für (hier detto (sic!) Norton Security Suite). Das „*Wurstblatt*“ hat


Wurstblatt gibt es nicht, das heisst: Wurstscheibe.
Ein (zufälliger) Satz, vier Fehler.

Hut ab und Respekt vor deinem Mut und deiner Selbstüberschätzung.
Hast du den Brief genau so wie oben abgesendet?

Interessante Meinung. Exakt diametral zu meiner.

Ich hoffe, dieser Brief landet an- und ungelesen im Vorzimmer-Mistkübel 
der Chefredaktion bzw. Geschäftsleitung.

Solche Dinge – im besonderen offene Briefe – schreibt man nicht in Emotion, 
lässt sie idealerweise von Dritten redigieren und imprimieren (oder macht es 
notfalls selbst).


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. April 2014)

Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass rein Subjektiv die Qualität in den letzten Monaten noch einmal rapide abgenommen hat, das kann mit der Werbung zu tun haben. aber auch die Themen interessieren mich entweder nicht oder sind mir dann doch zu trivial gehalten 
Ich werde mein Abo wohl beim nächsten Stichtag auslaufen lassen.

Edit: Ich habe grade nochmal die 5/14 durchgeblättert und muss sagen, dass es doch wirklich viel Gutes im Heft gibt. Ich werde PCGH als Käufer wohl erhalten bleiben wenn auch nicht mehr so regelmäßig.


----------



## naruto8073 (1. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> PCGH "entwickelt" zum Beispiel auch eigene Produkte, so besitze ich zum Beispiel einen Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition.
> 
> Super "Entwicklung" andere Lüfter drauf und Fertig. Ach ja, ein paar Euros teurer.      (war bestimmt gut gemeint nur schlecht umgesetzt)
> Es müsste genau andersrum laufen -> Bessere Kühlung und Günstiger
> ...


----------



## orca113 (1. April 2014)

Nein der TE hat seine Meinung Geäußert und wie ich finde in vielen Punkten zurecht seinem Unmut Luft gemacht. 

PCGH ist für mich ein Klasse Magazin, eine tolle Website und eine Klasse Community.

Leider ist mir (selbst Abonnent) ebenfalls die mehr und mehr ansteigende Werbung im Heft und eine extremer werdende Kommerzialisierung des ganzen PCGH Apparats aufgefallen.

Sieht aus als versuche man PCGH zu einer Marke auf dem Hardware Sektor zu machen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (1. April 2014)

Ich dachte bis jetzt eigentlich, dass es nur mir so geht oder ich aus dem genannten Grund (Ü30) einfach nicht mehr zu Zielgruppe gehöre oder auch über die Jahre hinweg einfach "gesättigt" bin. Das aber ein "offener" Brief meine Eindrücke bestätig beruhigt mich jetzt etwas.

Aus dem ehemaligen innovativen Heft, welches auch Hardwarethemen angeht die andere Zeitschriften nicht gebracht haben, weil sie halt nur für "Nerds" interessant sind , ist mittlerweile ein Sammelsorium von Standardtest´s geworden ( wenn ich schon CPU Lüfter Test´s auf dem Deckblatt sehe, stellen sich mir die Haare auf), bei denen man das Gefühl hat, alles schonmal gelesen zu haben.

PCGH sollte einfach wieder versuchen über die nicht alltägliche Hardware zu berichten, sei es Multimonitoring ..... hat das schonmal jemand mit 3x46" versucht?....  , sei es Test´s von 10.000€ Rechner mit 2 Xeon´s und 6 Grakas oder Games auf nem RasbPi zum Laufen zu bekommen.......

Macht einfach wieder was ausergewöhnliches, was euch früher ausgezeichnet hat.......


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. April 2014)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass rein Subjektiv die Qualität in den letzten Monaten noch einmal rapide abgenommen hat.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Ich war zwar mit dem BenchMarc nicht immer einer Meinung, aber sein Wirken merkt man schon (positiv für Golem, negativ für PCGH).
Ein weiteres Problem ist tatsächlich, dass es kaum mehr interessante News gibt.

Wer eine Quadcore-CPU >= Sandy Bridge mit einer Tahiti-Graka (oder etwas in der Range GTX660 Ti/GTX670) besitzt, braucht im Moment einfach nichts neues, und das ist schon länger so.
Daran kann auch das gehypte und überflüssige Ultra-HD nichts ändern (interessantes Streitgespräch in der PCGH!). Sieht ein bisschen nach "Beschäftigungstherapie" aus, um neue Monitore und marginal schnellere Grakas zu verkaufen...

Gerade bei neuen Games wie Titanfall fragt man sich: Für diese 0815-Grafik brauche ich jetzt eine R9 280X?! Das ist ja beschissen optimiert...


----------



## lol2k (1. April 2014)

Euch ist aber auch bewusst, dass bei sinkenden Absatzzahlen der Zeitschrift die geschaltete Werbung vermutlich weiter zunehmen wird, um das gesamte Modell aufrecht zu erhalten oder?
Ich kaufe die Heftausgabe je nach Themenschwerpunkt. Solange der entsprechende Artikel in meinen Augen umfangreich genug ist und mich mit allen nötigen Informationen versorgt, kann ich auch bunte Bilder etc. verschmerzen.
Man kann einfach im Jahre 2014 nicht mehr mit demselben Maß messen wie bspw. im Jahre 2004 - die Zeitschriftenlandschaft hat sich zu sehr gewandelt.


----------



## Zekol (1. April 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wurstblatt gibt es nicht, das heisst: Wurstscheibe.
> Ein (zufälliger) Satz, vier Fehler.
> 
> Hut ab und Respekt vor deinem Mut und deiner Selbstüberschätzung.
> ...



Es ist in Ordnung wenn du eine andere Meinung hast, Respektiere aber bitte auch meine. Was an einer persönlichen Meinung Selbstüberschätzung sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Ich würde jedenfalls nicht andere nach Ihrer Meinung bewerten. In welchem Beitrag mehr Emotionen und sachlicher Inhalt sind...deinem oder meinem...möchte ich dem Leser selbst überlassen.

ps."Wurstblatt" ist umgangssprachlich zu verstehen und bezeichnet eine mehr oder weniger gut Zeitschrift.

 pps. Die Rechtschreibfehler darfst du gerne behalten. Das ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. April 2014)

An die ganzen gesättigten Leser die der Meinung sind damals gab es mehr Nerd-Wissen in der PCGH-Print.

Fragt euch mal ob ihr, aufgrund eures Hobbys bzw Interessen nicht einfach zuviel auf entsprechenden Seiten unterwegs seid. Die News und Tests die ihr da nebenbei "überfliegt" heben euch 3 Wochen später in der Print natürlich nicht mehr aus dem Sessel. Damals als wir alle Noobs waren, war jedes Foto von nem neuen GPU-PCB über Wochen Spekulations- und Gesprächsinhalt. Heute hebt einen die xte Variante eben nicht mehr an.

Also hat sich mMn auch die Situation der Leser verändert, vor allem in der aktuellen Medienlandschaft wird man von Früh bis Abends mit mehr oder weniger belanglosem Zeugs zugemüllt (Handy, Radio, Fernsehen). 

Ich will nur sagen, heute ist es dem interessierten Leser viel einfacher der Print Version vor raus zu sein. Vor einigen Jahren war das längst nicht so und man war auf die Neuigkeiten im Heft angewiesen.

Will hier nichts schönreden, aber nicht nur das Heft verändert sich, auch der Leser.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2014)

Das ist doch ziemlich viel "Stoff", teilweise harter Tobak und dabei sind auch Unterstellungen, die eindeutig unter die Gürtellinie gehen. Ich habe nichts gegen eine fundierte Kritik, aber das hier geht viel weiter und schlicht auch zu weit. Und das macht es mir schwer, die "Perlen" rauszusuchen, wo ich dann auch wirklich mit Argumenten dagegen halten möchte. Am Ende ist es halt eine Meinungsäußerung von Dir, eine sehr eindeutige und extreme, und da frage ich mich schon: Kann ich Dich wirklich davon überzeugen, dass die Realität anders aussieht? Ich will jetzt nicht zynisch klingen, aber ich sehe da wenig Ansatzpunkte außer "Nein, wir sind von Niemandem gekauft" - "Nein, wir finden nicht, dass wir Themen zu Tode reiten" - "Nein, wir finden Nvidia nicht besser als AMD" usw. Aber das wird Dir nicht weiterhelfen.

Ich kann Dir nur versichern, dass hier 15 Leute mit riesigem Herzblut sitzen, die jeden Monat aufs Neue ihr Bestes geben, um die geilste Zeitung zu machen, die mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen machbar ist. Und ich selbst bin ewig selbstkritisch, ewig unzufrieden, höre sehr gerne auf konstruktive Kritik. Freesync? Da ist halt seit Januar nix passiert. Im Gegensatz zu G-Sync, wo es testbare Produkte gibt. Mögen wir deshalb AMD weniger? Und was ist an einer kostenlosen Beilage so schlimm?

Wenn Du konkrete Themen vermisst, dafür gibt es einen wunderbaren, gut genutzten und von uns berücksichtigten Sammelthread. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...-ihr-euch-fuer-die-naechste-pcgh-ausgabe.html

120.000 Aufrufe, 2.700 Kommentare. Da gehören konkrete Vorschläge rein.


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. April 2014)

@Shorty

Ich denke, es liegt ein bisschen an allem:

- Kaum wirkliche Innovationen
- Stillstand bei der Hardware --> Aufrüsten von einem soliden System lohnt nicht, da für neue (und nur marginal schnellere) Hardware horrende Summen abgerufen werden.
- Großes Angebot im Web an Hardwarenews
- Persönliches Alter
- Technischer Stillstand bei Games (Ausnahme: BF4)
- Hardwaremüdigkeit nach vielen Jahren PCGH

Habe bei der aktuellen PCGH sehr viele Seiten überblättert, weil sie mich einfach nicht interessiert haben.


----------



## Zekol (1. April 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich will nur sagen, heute ist es dem interessierten Leser viel einfacher der Print Version vor raus zu sein. Vor einigen Jahren war das längst nicht so und man war auf die Neuigkeiten im Heft angewiesen.
> 
> Will hier nichts schönreden, aber nicht nur das Heft verändert sich, auch der Leser.



Da stimme ich dir zu, heute gibt es viele Infos vorab im Internet. Aber hat sich dann ein Printmagazin überlebt? Oder muss Innovation her. Wie schon ein Vorredner geschrieben hat. Wie wäre es mit "Nerdigen" Tests? Wie eben der aktuelle Artikel zum Thema Kühlung. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der größe vom Computec (wie bei vielen Unternehmen). Bleibt da noch genug Freiraum für Innovative Ideen und Artikel?


----------



## Lexx (1. April 2014)

snipped


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2014)

Zekol schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu, heute gibt es viele Infos vorab im Internet. Aber hat sich dann ein Printmagazin überlebt? Oder muss Innovation her. Wie schon ein Vorredner geschrieben hat. Wie wäre es mit "Nerdigen" Tests? Wie eben der aktuelle Artikel zum Thema Kühlung. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der größe vom Computec (wie bei vielen Unternehmen). Bleibt da noch genug Freiraum für Innovative Ideen und Artikel?


 
Das hat mit der Größe der Firma überhaupt nichts zu tun. Wir sind ja nicht groß im klassischen Sinne.

Und der Kühlungstest wird nicht umsonst als "Marathon" reißerisch auf dem Cover beschrieben. Das war auch einer. Aber offensichtlich hat es sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. April 2014)

Habe mal etwas in dem von Thilo genannten Thread gepostet, was man noch machen könnte.

Ich kann auch kreative Vorschläge machen und nicht nur rummosern...


----------



## jamie (1. April 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> Wurstblatt gibt es nicht, das heisst: Wurstscheibe.
> Ein (zufälliger) Satz, vier Fehler.
> 
> Hut ab und Respekt vor deinem Mut und deiner Selbstüberschätzung.
> ...


 
Super! Sich an Rechtschreibfehlern hochziehen. 
Viele von ihm genannte Punkte kann ich gut nachvollziehen und das nicht inhaltlich zu diskutieren, sondern ihn mit seiner Rechtschreibung und seinem Schreibstil zu diskreditieren, finde ich schwach.
Und wo wir schon beim Klugscheißen sind:  "im *B*esonderen" schreibt man groß. Und wie kann etwas sowohl *an*-, als auch *un*gelesen sein?


----------



## Zekol (1. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das ist doch ziemlich viel "Stoff", teilweise harter Tobak und dabei sind auch Unterstellungen, die eindeutig unter die Gürtellinie gehen. Ich habe nichts gegen eine fundierte Kritik, aber das hier geht viel weiter und schlicht auch zu weit. Und das macht es mir schwer, die "Perlen" rauszusuchen, wo ich dann auch wirklich mit Argumenten dagegen halten möchte. Am Ende ist es halt eine Meinungsäußerung von Dir, eine sehr eindeutige und extreme, und da frage ich mich schon: Kann ich Dich wirklich davon überzeugen, dass die Realität anders aussieht? Ich will jetzt nicht zynisch klingen, aber ich sehe da wenig Ansatzpunkte außer "Nein, wir sind von Niemandem gekauft" - "Nein, wir finden nicht, dass wir Themen zu Tode reiten" - "Nein, wir finden Nvidia nicht besser als AMD" usw. Aber das wird Dir nicht weiterhelfen.
> 
> Ich kann Dir nur versichern, dass hier 15 Leute mit riesigem Herzblut sitzen, die jeden Monat aufs Neue ihr Bestes geben, um die geilste Zeitung zu machen, die mit den vorhandenen Ressourcen machbar ist. Und ich selbst bin ewig selbstkritisch, ewig unzufrieden, höre sehr gerne auf konstruktive Kritik. Freesync? Da ist halt seit Januar nix passiert. Im Gegensatz zu G-Sync, wo es testbare Produkte gibt. Mögen wir deshalb AMD weniger? Und was ist an einer kostenlosen Beilage so schlimm?
> 
> ...



Ich bezweifle nicht im Geringsten die Arbeit der Redaktion, schon gar nicht möchte ich unterstellen dass ihr nicht viel Zeit in Eure Zeitung steckt. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich wundere mich oft wenn am Wochenende oder spät abends der eine oder andere Redakteur im Forum unterwegs ist. Auch ist mir bewusst das meckern einfacher ist als Vorschläge zu machen. Ich bin mir auch sicher dass ihr euch lange darüber Gedanken macht welche Themen ins Heft kommen. 

Ja die ganzen Grafikkarten/Mobos etc. Tests sind extrem aufwendig. Mir würde dafür wohl die Geduld fehlen. Und ich wiederhole nochmal meinen Respekt davor. Aber es ist doch mehr oder weniger immer dasselbe. Gibt es kein Projekt was ihr schon immer mal umsetzen wolltet?

Das aus den gegeben Ressourcen das beste gemacht wird bezweifle ich auch nicht. Aber vielleicht gibt man euch von Seiten des Verlages weniger Ressourcen als früher?

Auch wollte ich niemals „Unterstellen“ dass Ihr „gekauft“ seid. Wenn ich auch nur im Geringsten davon ausgehen würde ihr wärt nicht unabhängig würde ich euch nicht Abonnieren. Aber das Thema Werbung ist nun mal sehr stark vertreten. Man könnte auch sagen: Ich habe Angst das ihr zu sehr Kommerzialisiert werdet. 

Ich habe geschrieben dass in den Artikeln oft bei bestimmten Onlineshops bedankt wird. Das ist doch so oder nicht? Warum wird es mir nicht weiterhelfen wenn ihr das richtig stellt? Ich bin durchaus nicht beratungsresistent. 

Weiterhin habe ich auch nichts gegen eine kostenlose Beilage geschrieben, sondern nur wie diese Kommuniziert wird. 

Ihr zieht AMD nicht Nvidia vor. Über Freesync berichtet ihr nichts weil es nichts Neues gibt. Auch Ok. Der Vergleich mit AMD/Nvidia kam wohl (sehr) falsch rüber. *Das tut mir Leid*.


----------



## beren2707 (1. April 2014)

Man bedankt sich bei den Shops, wenn diese freundlicherweise kurzfristig Testsamples zur Verfügung stellen, sofern es die Hersteller der Produkte mal nicht gebacken bekommen. Dass gewisse Shops dabei vorbildliche Arbeit leisten, dafür kann PCGH nichts.

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, dass ich beim ersten Überfliegen den Thread für einen Aprilscherz gehalten habe.  Muss an den Formalia und dem Inhalt gelegen haben.  Aber wenn du das so ernst meinst, dann muss man das wohl akzeptieren (und dir deine Meinung lassen).


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2014)

Es gibt immer Projekte, die wir umsetzen wollen. Deshalb gibt es das Heft seit 2000. 

Dass wir ab und zu einen Versender erwähnen, liegt daran, dass wir mittlerweile kaum noch Samples von den Großen kriegen. Weil die (so gut wie) nichts mehr sampeln. Und bestimmte Hersteller sampeln überhaupt nicht. Da geht es nur über Versender. Wir können nicht die ganzen Testmuster kaufen, dann wären wir arm. Da geht es uns nicht anders als dem überwiegenden Teil der Technikmagazine.

Ich nehme mit, dass wir uns weiter mehr anstrengen müssen, auch mal überraschende Themen zu finden. Das ist auch meine Aufgabe. Dass wir nach Deiner Wahrnehmung zu viel Werbung haben, überrascht mich offen gesagt. So wenig Werbung wie aktuell (absolut), hatten wir noch nie. Ich habe hier noch Hefte mit 60 Seiten Werbung, die waren natürlich aber auch noch dicker.


----------



## shadie (1. April 2014)

Ich denke auch die Unzufriedenheit von den meisten stammt daher, dass aktuell einfach keine Hardwarekracher kommen.
Seit 2011 steht für mich gefühlt der Hardwaremarkt still, es gibt massig Auffrischungen alter Designs die dann mal 5% Mehrleistung haben aber mehr kommt dabei aktuell nicht rum.

Als Mantle raus kam war mal wieder richtig Dampf im Forum, da wurde diskutiert und ich denke da haben auch viele die Ausgabe gekauft.

Wir gurken alle noch mit 4 Kernern rum weil das voll und ganz reicht und alles andere unbezahlbar ist.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass heute ein I7 2600K noch eine absolute Top CPU ist und diese aus 2011 stammt, wunderts mich nicht, wenn einen Leser Tests von einem I7 4770k nicht interessieren.
Ist wie mit BF und EA, irgendwann kauft´s halt keiner mehr nach dem zig tausendsten Auffrischer der nicht viel Innovationen bietet.

Mir geht's da ähnlich, ich blätter die Tests von Grafikkarten nur durch, auch wenns eine riesen Arbeit war...dafür schaue ich mir dann andere Teile des Heft´s an.


Was mich mal interessieren würde wären Einsatzmöglichkeiten vom Raspberry PI, klar es ist keine Highend Hardware aber es interessieren sich viele im Forum und die haben dann teils Angst vor Linux.
Ich habe auch in den "offenes Ohr Thread" eine kleine Übersicht gepostet, was die Leute interessieren *könnte*.
Ist nicht aus meinem Interesse entstanden, ich nutze das alles schon aber das sind die Themen, mit denen meine Bekannten auf mich zukommen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. April 2014)

Raspberry Pi haben wir eine Serie geplant.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2014)

Auch als ÜÜ30 muss ich sagen das mich auch nicht mehr jeder neue Test vom Hocker reißt und klar kommt da mal das Gefühl auf das man alles schon mal gesehen oder gelesen hat. In meinem Fall ist es halt das ich nicht mehr allem hinterher jage und sich die Interessen doch schon mal verschieben. Aber ganz generell ist Stillstand ein Rückschritt was natürlich ein no go wäre, daher ist es wohl immer ein Spagat um die Leserschaft bei der Stange zu halten


----------



## Tripleh84 (1. April 2014)

Wie wäre es mit einer Noob und Nerd Ausgabe?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. April 2014)

Nerd-Ausgabe gab es schon, PCGH Extreme.


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2014)

Ja, die war toll!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nerd-Ausgabe gab es schon, PCGH Extreme.


 
Wollen wir wieder


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2014)

PCGHX war für die Foren-Gemeinde absolut genial. Schade, dass es das Magazin nicht mehr gibt.

Was Werbung angeht: Das Leben ist ein Geben und Nehmen und das betrifft auch ein Hardware-Magazin. Wem das nicht klar ist lebt in einer Traumwelt.


----------



## marvinj (7. April 2014)

Zekol schrieb:


> Auch die Qualität der Artikel leidet in meinen Augen seit Monaten. Die hälfte des ohnehin dünnen Heftes nimmt Werbung und übergroße Bilder ein. Die eigentlichen Artikel wiederholen sich ständig und werden bis zum erbrechen Ausgereizt. Man bekommt den Eindruck die Entwicklung im IT-Bereich ist stehen geblieben und euch gehen die Themen aus.
> Tests von 6 Netzteilen hier, von 8 Mainboards da und ab und an wiedermal 4 Grafikkarten. Wie am Fließband, man bekommt den Eindruck als ob der arme Redakteur eine Quote von getesteten Produkten erfüllen muss.
> Was ist aus den Innovativen Artikeln geworden? Firmeneinblicke, bei wem köchelt was in der Entwicklungsküche? Was haben wir in den nächsten Jahren zu erwarten? Wo bleibt der Journalismus aus der Anfangszeit der PCGH? Der Artikel Kühlung 2.0 (05/2014) ist ein Schritt in die Richtige Richtung, da hat sich jemand Gedanken gemacht.



Nun, leidermuss ich auch sagen, als langjähriger Leser, langsam wirds langweilig. Die Videos auf DVD gucke ich mir nicht einmal mehr an, und die Hefte werden langsam aber sicher nur noch überblättert, so Leid es mir tut 
Tatsächlich gucke ich mir lieber Stunden im Internet Testberichte und ähnliches an, da meist die getestete Hardware nicht dem entspricht was ich gern hätte (nun, das kann man ja auch nicht ändern, da jeder andere Ansprüche hat).


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. April 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nerd-Ausgabe gab es schon, PCGH Extreme.


Die hatte ich im Abo.


----------



## Superwip (7. April 2014)

Ich muss schon sagen das ich ebenfalls der Meinung bin das die Verwendung von durch die Hersteller gestellten, einzelnen Testmustern und generell die Zusammenarbeit mit Herstellern suboptimal ist. Einige Tests, insbesondere etwa im Audiobereich, sind mir auch generell zu subjektiv und es gibt zu wenige harte Messwerte was wohl daran liegt das keine geeigneten Messgeräte vorhanden sind, ich hätte auch gerne mehr Reverse-Engineering, Modding und generell mehr technische Hintergrundartikel.

Aber ich sehe schon ein das es nicht einfach anders geht. Jegliche Testmuster, eventuell gleich mehrfach (um Serienstreuung zu untersuchen) zu kaufen und ideale Messgeräte wären zwar schön aber vermutlich auch kaum finanzierbar. Auch wenn derartiges Sparen sich als Teufelskreis erweisen kann da die Leser das Heft so eventuell nicht kaufen.


----------

